# HD3DRouter table complete



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Finally got the final touches done on my router table. Works like a charm. Thx for looking.....Rebel


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Great looking job there Reb. Looks like it was done by a professional cabinet maker.

Dave
the "Doctor"


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Monday thru Friday im Jack Duren Cabinets but at night and on weekends im Rebelwork Woodworking DIY'er. Always something to learn and i appreciate these forums and what they give us.....Rebel


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

Very, very nice - all it's lacking is some sawdust all over it! I wouldn't mind that one in my living room! Question - not sure I understand the dust collection hook up at each fence - it looks rigid to a central hub - do the fences adjust separately?


----------



## tsaxby (Feb 6, 2006)

Pretty impressive work there. I'm jealous, oh well!


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

the two piece fences are permenant on the right side with metal dowels but the left side adjusts up to 1/16. the router table was designed to do only one task. make kitchen cabinet doors. but could be made to have about 2" of adjustment on this plan.....rebel


----------



## Birchwood (May 13, 2005)

Man THAT is a nice looking project!! Congratulations. I fear I could spend the rest of my retirement trying and never end up with something that well done.


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

ditto!


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Birchwood said:


> Man THAT is a nice looking project!! Congratulations. I fear I could spend the rest of my retirement trying and never end up with something that well done.


its really not that difficult. i figured out things as i went along. each day a new ideal. a little back tracking on the upper fence but was worth it.

its actually a fun project. because my shop has limited space as most of the woodworkers do i have to justify space for tooling. anytime i can get 2-3 tools out of one space its "bingo".....rebel


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

When in doubt, draw it out...

There's nothing better than a full size pattern. Patterns won't mean it's perfect once it's built, but it atleast give you a visual of the size and room it will take to have it in the shop.

At this point it is an awkward place and cannot give specific measurements. At some point maybe towards the end I'll try and give specifics to get a better understanding of size.
























x


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Let's see if I can put the build on here before christmas and explain it as I go....

So ho ho ho, here we go...


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

So the whole base is made from MDF. Except the top

Wait..... your not saying naughty things about MDF are you???????


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

So the base, off the pattern which figures dados for it to slide in, is layed out off the pattern. I used dado versus cleats, etc for the best support.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

So with being a cabinet maker at the time I always cheat my dados by making them deeper than 1/4. A little deeper allows me to cheat if the angle depths arent correct but the cabinet its sliding in is wider or narrower than expected. Less or more is easily obtained without going back and recutting/refitting the exterior pieces.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

As you can see it goes on the side and slips in the dado I already cut out. There are 6 sides, but there will be 3 this size. Now while the pieces are loose, its time to cut the doors out.







.


----------



## Letrman (Nov 29, 2020)

Really nice job, Rebel. The amount of time you'll save has to be worth every minute you have put into it. If you had the room you could make a similar unit for making drawer boxes. Or drawers without false fronts. Or just...buy the boxes.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

There's so many ways to make drawers, it's really up to the seller to decide what he/she wants to sell.
When the commercial cabinet maker I worked for retired and sold out he had a DODDS dovetail machine he sold. His asking price was $1000. I sold dovetail drawers for $25 each. I couldn't afford it at the time and it had been years since I ran my cabinet shop. I regret watching it sell but I moved in to making furniture fulltime with no regrets...


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Here we have the door cutouts. These were cut out with the table saw but I don't recommend this for the diy er. I'm old school and In the late 70's, early 80's all shops used a a tablesaw and did blind cuts. It was the norn back then. Today with the advantages of new routers and the great options routers have brought to the table I would recommend a plunge router, a router template guide and a 1/8 plunge bit or just make a face frame. Using the tablesaw saw means a blind cut and cleaning up the corners with a jigsaw. . Much more smoother and cleaner with the router..


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

As you can see in the photo , the bottom opening will eventually be for storage, and the top opening with be eventually for the router access







.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Rebel,

Really nice job. It looks very functional.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

It did when I made cabinets. Today its lonely...

Motor hasnt turned in many moons..


----------



## John L. Dejesus (Dec 12, 2020)

Rebelwork Woodworking said:


> There's so many ways to make drawers, it's really up to the seller to decide what he/she wants to sell.
> When the commercial cabinet maker I worked for retired and sold out he had a DODDS dovetail machine he sold. His asking price was $1000. I sold dovetail drawers for $25 each. I couldn't afford it at the time and it had been years since I ran my cabinet shop. I regret watching it sell but I moved in to making furniture fulltime with no regrets...
> 
> 
> ...


In this case, although the buyer paid a premium for the cabinet maker's experience and reputation, a dovetail drawers can also be manufactured by a cabinetmaker or machine shop. Don't get me wrong. I love this question and the trouble I get into with it! There's so many ways to make drawers, it's really up to the seller to decide what he/she wants to sell.If the commercial cabinet maker I worked for retired and sold out he had a DODDS dovetail machine he sold.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

I'v e read it three times and still trying to understand what you are saying. Maybe you can rephrase it for me.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Well we have 3 pieces of a 6 piece cabinet. On the other thread sides there will be no access. Just storage. 
This was cut on the tablesaw before, but I suggest the same process with a router and suggested bits...


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

At some point you'll need to decide it you want this mobile. I did as I need to move things around when cleaning. Drilling these and working out the daily will save me some headaches later. The dado is placed 1.5 from the bottom . This will take the 3/4 bottom shelf and allow me to beef it up another 3/4 , as you can see in the photo...


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Looks great! Will it get here before Christmas? It will be the best Christmas ever!


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Trying to post in the correct order. It's been 15 years since I built it.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

When I cut angles and I want to close them up on the point. I'll add .5 so if I need 30, 22.5 or 45 degrees I'll make them 30.5, 23,45.5...

Its the same when cutting crown trim around the home. Ill add .5 or decrease by .5 depending if its a inside or outside corner

This makes for a nice point on two pieces once glued and dried..


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Once the unit is glued and locked into place, It can be twisted if necessary to square up the top. It will start getting a little complicated from here but I'll do my best to explain..


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Looking back at the pattern if everything is as the pattern suggest. We should be able to go forward. We only need to mske sure the router plate and router have room to be inserted and removed if necessary. For mine I used a Rousseau router plate and Dewalt 625 router..

When I memtioned making a router cabinet and needed many rousseau plates. Many woodworkers stepped up and shipped there unused Rousseau router plates they no longer needed for just the shipping cost. Many thanks to those who tried to help. Recycle to others who may have a need, when you no longer have a use...Again many thanks...


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Some of you may have notice with your xray vision or maybe not, but I did use a locking rabbit joint on the partitions. You could do this many ways. But if you do this way, you will need to do this before they are assembled on the exterior pieces...

Notice the red highlighted area in the photo..


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

At this point you will need to make partitions for the router cabinet. This is the inner foundation which will keep it 

#1...solid at all times,
#2...give each router it's own space 
#3...give it a flowing area for dust collection
#4...give the top plenty of support..

You will need 6 pieces, 3 lefts and 3 rights...you can get the sizes from the pattern as always...

When in doubt, pattern the sucker out..


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

If you've noticed in one of the previous pictures there have been holes cut out for dust collection..


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Here we have how it should look once it's been cut through.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

At some point, either an exterior hole needs to be cut outside with a hole saw or can be cut In the beginning before assembly.. there will be three DC holes coming from the cabinet along the outside as seen in the picture below..


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

The interior hole was measured using the round diameter and can be cut with a jigsaw, scroll saw or band saw. The hole is cut smaller to allow sanding at the edge sander to close the hole up on an angle. The could be done several way. A oscillating sander for example...


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

So I guess we are now ready to make the 45 degree dados for the shelves. These will be how dust is extracted to the bottom DC..


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Sonetime when I want to sneak up on a tight fit I'll leave the dado blades off and just use the saw blade. A router bit could be used as well. Here I'm just going too sneak up on the dado with my factory miter guage. Making sure I have a left and right for each opening. When completed you will eventually be able to slide the pieces in , which will lead to the DC


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Now did you measure everything correctly.? Making all pieces for the interior of the cabinet exactly the same as you need 3 of each?

Santa is watching. If you fib now, it could put you o the naughty list....


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

At this point you should be dry fit the internals inside the cabinet. If all is well, you can add a triangle to the center with a hole. You can fit it before or after assembly, glue it in and bondo this to make dust collection a smooth transition.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

At this point the wheels can be put on, internals glued in place. You can run the remainder of pipe to the outside of the cabinet. You can use a jigsaw, in my case used a hole saw..


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

At this point doors can be fitted.Depending on the hinge , you may need additional support glued and added where needed..I have a habit of finding Ebay hinges at a good price and save them for odd ball projects...


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

At this point you can mount the plexyglass or you can do it at a later time as well...


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Here you can see a switch for power. A toggle or a switch and wire suitable to power the routers. This is a good place for a safety switch.... There are 3 routers in this cabinet and will need 3 power switches installed. This can be done now or later.....


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Well it looks like we have a cabinet assembled. Time to sand and prepare for paint. In this case I decided to use⬇.....I used little pieces corner blocks in the corners of the door openings. This will give the doors a stop when closed...


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

So there you have it. One completed base for a router cabinet. You could paint this many colors. Milwaukee, Dewalt, Bosch, etc. Im a Delta fan so the color was just fine for me...


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

.......


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

There won't be too much on making a top. Everybody has there formula professional or not.

In this case I bought a sheet of PB from Home Depot. I can tell because it printed on.

Looking at the pattern you should know what size to make the top..

You did make a pattern right?


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Deciding on how to make the top? I made it out of two layers of 3/4 PB. You could chose to make it from one layer and beef up perimeter and center. Highlighted in red ⬇


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Did I hear mumbling about Particle board for the top rather than plywood?

*Well.......*


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

On the top I used 3/4 maple but any hardwood will due. If you use softwood it could be dent between laminate and wood and crack a nice job in seconds. Hardwood takes a lickng and keeps on ticking.

I ran a core bit down the middle as I wanted a clear line to be painted to give me quick reference of the edge. Something I need with age these days. 

Then laminate is apllied and routed. I the took a bagel bit and smoothed the edges..


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

So we now have a top , edge banded with hardwood, routed and covered in laminate. I used cheap Rousseau plates and routed accordingly. I made patterns first and tested the cuts and made them just under the desired depth. You don't want the plate proud by any means. Better under tHan over allows you to sneak up on the desired settings..

Using a PC plunge router, template guide and a plunge bit I plug the bit to the setting on the router positioning the template three times in the correct position using the pattern as a guide line.

With the three router plate holes routed. I now take a jigsaw and cut the reminder of unwanted waste. Test fit and install the router plates...At this point the top can be set on the router cabinet and check that everything is as the pattern suggest...

At this time I'm looking at a future a aluminum miter slot. You can mount it at this time or wait till you have the fence up to determine the best spot..


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

I'll try my best to explain my Frankenstein router fence setup. It's 3 in 1 and figured on the size of the table....it was figured for safety.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

....


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

First thing to do is decide the dust collection. For me I went with standard 3" pipe. I first layed out a triangle, measuring the 3" coupler sizes and marked my holes.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

I know that I will add a 3/4 bottom and what ever is left after the coupling hole I'll clip that section off making the hub as small as possible.

You can use a jigsaw.scroll saw or holesaw to make the hole. I suggest making it tight so assembly makes it easier when it comes time..


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

At this point you have a hub. You'll now need to make a top to fit the hub. You'll again need a 3 + or - hole to take the 3" coupler in the top piece. This hole is where router debris will be ejected from the machine to you Dust collector from the the top of the router table....


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Here looking again at the hub. You will need to 3 bolts to secure the top/lid to the DC. You want this removable incase debris clogs the opening. This can easily hapen on a raised panel bit. Nothings perfect so you want to think ahead.

You want to put the new top we just made on top. Careful to position it were needed. Sometimes hot glue or tape could be used to hold the piece in place.

You can hand drill this or use a drill press to drill through #1 the top pice and #2 the hub....

You now want a drill bit the size required a hanger bolt. You want it long enough to secure it into the hub and yet long enough to stick above the upper top plate. Once drilled you can install the hanger bolts. There are many ways to is tall hanger bolts. I won't a dress this at this time.

With the hanger bolts installed. The tip plate with the DC port hole installed on top,and the hanger bolts penetrating through the top with enough threads showing you can now install the nuts. In my case I used black plastic brass thread nuts...


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Here you can see I have installed a bottom. It has 3 places to mount. I don't recommend threaded inserts but rather bolt through the top. You can use threaded inserts but beware they have a tendency to raise the grain we installed stalled which could deform the top. So be careful.

You can see were on the second picture high lighted in hot pink...


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

So here we have a 1/4×1/4 piece that has been added on for a blast gate. Once you have decided the size you can make all the blast gates at one time. The blast gates are the same for the entire cabinet. You will need three pieces for each bladt gate. You will need 12 left/rights and 6 bottom pieces...Just remember to allow for paint.

Try not to get carried away with over doing the paint and making it too thick. They will have trouble sliding.

Remember sometimes less is more...Unless you have a heavy hand..


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

So with the 1/4 applied, the blast gate made to size a back plate was installed. A threaded insert is installed in the back of the blast gate housing.


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Here you can see I've added the front cover to the blast gate.I also used a threaded insert which a thumb screw. So there are two threaded inserts in parallel so I can raise the blast gate and hold it up so it doesn't block the DC hole.

I used 1/2 Baltic Birch for this. Wait....... did I hear applause for use of Baltic birch...

As you can see the baffle with couplers. Another coupler will be added later for exhaust from the router chips to there final destination...


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

Here we have the top for the baffle. I enjoy the scroll saw, but I bet I haven't used ittwice in 10 years..


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

When I was designing the router table I tried to keep safety in mind. I went to the farm and garden supply and purchase several tractor axle U bolts 🚜 

I found they worked perfectly in my setup⬇


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

As you can see...


----------



## MYB506 (Dec 5, 2012)

Rebelwork Woodworking said:


> Finally got the final touches done on my router table. Works like a charm. Thx for looking.....Rebel


That's the best looking router table I have ever seen. Looks like something that belongs in the kitchen .


----------



## Rebelwork Woodworking (Sep 11, 2004)

It's revolutionary 3 in 1 cutting slicer and dicer


----------

